# Godin



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I picked up a Godin Exit 22 a while back and must say that I love it more every day. The neck is great to play and the tones are exceptional for a guitar at this price point. (not to mention it,s Canadian) The only things I,ve done to it are new strings and the pots have been upgrded to 500K, wich really opened up the tone even more. There must be some Godin owners on this site, hows your experiance been with these guitars? I,m actually thinking of getting one of the P90 equiped LGs next.

Thanks Tarl


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Yea, i love Godins. The people who put them down are...americans. i know from ultimate-guitar.com, some americans from like texas were saying that godins are garbage, but ive tried several of them at L&M, and they sounded awesome


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I dont think anybody hates a guitar company, whats there to hate? As for Godin, I think they are a great value for what you get. In the US, they are more cashola than here. I dont use Godin because I dont like their necks, or their choice of frets. But if you like the necks, its hard to get a better value for your dollar in Canada.............


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

I have a 2004 LG Signature that I absolutely love. It's a AA flame top, but it's as nice or nicer than some the the AAA Godins I've seen. I love the neck myself, but it's not for everybody. The pickups aren't exactly what I like - a SD Custom V (I think - basically a Custom Custom with an Alnico V instead of an Alnico II, but I'm not sure exactly) and a SD Jazz II. A little too bright & twangy for my taste. It does sound great (excellent in-between jazzy tones), but I like it a little darker & not so twangy.

For what I paid for it new (factory second - very minor blemish), can't be beat. If they ever make a neck-thru, I'll be all over it.


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

I don't own one but have played a few and my experiences have been wonderful with these nicely made guitars.


----------



## ENDITOL (Feb 5, 2006)

I used to own a couple and thier higher end stuff is very very nice and innovative. The LGX series is one of the best options out there if you are using a synth / piezo rig. Lots of options and the instruments are quality too!

- Sacha

ENDITOL

DIVINITY


----------



## DaleH (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm thinking of picking up an SD. 
$345.00 C 
I think thats a fair price when I look at the quality of other guitars in the same price range.
It's just something to play at home and have fun with.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I find the godin's awesome once they have been played for a couple years, they feel too new like the new les pauls, even the $3000 Les Pauls have that sharp edged dry fingerboard feel, rolled edges get rid of that.


----------



## Fiddlefusion (Dec 31, 2005)

*Godins*

I also have the Godin Exit 22. The neck for my hands is superb. I wouldn't say that the Godin sounds as good as some of my other guitars. But it probably handles better then my other ones. I still play it a lot though. But I also play my Strat & Ibanez quite a bit too.


----------



## asatattack (Jan 7, 2006)

*LGX3- Artisan ST*

I have owned an LGX3 for 4 years now. It is my favourite guitar. Of the four electrics I own, I clearly play this one 50% of the time. It has defined how I play, and the more I play it, the more I enjoy playing it. To be honest, my G&L Asat probably exceeds my Godin in workmanship but you would be hard pressed to find a non-synth-access guitar with the verstility of an LGX3. My son owns an Artisan ST Signature and that is his favourite guitar as well.
Let's face it, hands down, for price to value (especially in Canada) you can not bet a Godin!


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

i'm getting an SD in may. they're awesome guitars.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I don't own one but have played a friends many times. I have always liked it a lot. I think its a SD but can't remember. He plays it straight into a Marshall JCM900 with a 4x12 Randall cab.  Sounds sweet.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Here`s my LG90. Those P90`s sound sweet throught that Traynor Bassmate.

CT.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Sweet LG, been thinking about one of those myself.......mmmmmm!

Tarl


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I've got a Godin XTsa guitar.

Sure it isn't a recognizable as my tele, or have the history of a Les Paul.. but that guitar sounds friggen sweet. I love the sound and the acoustic pickup has come in handy more than once.


----------



## PintoMusic (Feb 5, 2006)

Tarl said:


> There must be some Godin owners on this site, hows your experiance been with these guitars? I,m actually thinking of getting one of the P90 equiped LGs next.


I have the LG w/P90's (in cognac burst). Mine is a very dark-sounding guitar with very hot, dynamic output. It is the liveliest electric I've ever played.

I love it except that, if I switch to a more conventional guitar mid-set (even an actual Gibson with P90's), I've had to completely change all my amp settings to get the same kind of volume. 

Another annoyance is that the tuning peg material on mine is very brittle. If it get's bumped in a gig-bag, the peg splits off the thread and you're screwed for tuning (but ironically, the tuners themselves are great). I've heard that Godin has improved the material though.

I'm doing some recordings right now and plan to use the LG (into a Hiwatt Custom 50) for all of my electric-guitar tracks. The combination is awesome.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Switch out the pots, and the guitar brightens right up. I don`t know why they don`t do it at the factory.

CT.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Yep, I put new pots in my Exit 22....vast improvement.

Tarl


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

PintoMusic said:


> I love it except that, if I switch to a more conventional guitar mid-set (even an actual Gibson with P90's), I've had to completely change all my amp settings to get the same kind of volume.


...i use a seymour duncan pickup booster when switching from my strat to my much louder les paul. i set it so that when its on, it boosts the strat to the same volume as the les paul.

-david
toronto


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

hi guys, i have a satin finished LGsp90 as well. quite versatile. i have even taken it into heavy crunch tones with no problems. mine has major big bad bottom.
but lately i have rekindled my hots for an SG.
i have owned several Godins and am very impressed with the workmanship for the money.


----------



## PintoMusic (Feb 5, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> Switch out the pots, and the guitar brightens right up. I don`t know why they don`t do it at the factory.


See.... this is what sucks. I've actually gotten used to the guitar sounding the way it does. I might get a second one off eBay and swap the pots out... just to see the difference.

If I were to upgrade anything else on the LG, I'd order the RWRP neck pick-up from Seymour Duncan so I could actually have some hum-cancelling when run together.



david henman said:


> ...i use a seymour duncan pickup booster when switching from my strat to my much louder les paul. i set it so that when its on, it boosts the strat to the same volume as the les paul.


I was thinking of doing that or using something like an EQ or volume pedal. My Godin's output is so hot, I'd rather just pull the signal back then boost the others to match it.


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

you can brighten them up with a simple cap change on the tone pot.
i have actually removed mine totally and even though it has made my tone pot useless it has given me more highs.


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> Switch out the pots, and the guitar brightens right up. I don`t know why they don`t do it at the factory.
> 
> CT.


we should be eternally thankful that's the only cost-cutting measure they take


----------



## cohenj (Feb 7, 2006)

*Godin Freeway Classic*

Does anyone have an opinion on the bang for the buck of this guitar?

I tried one the other day and was impressed with it's fit & finish, playability and sound. I'm thinking that this could be a good foil for my standard US strat.

I had originally set out to find a more LP like guitar, but I keep getting drawn back to guitars with more flexibility. I also tried a Parker Nite-Fly in the same sitting and was equally impressed, but the Godin just felt a bit more organic in some strange way.

I keep looking for a downside. Is there one?

Jeff


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Any Godin guitar i have tried (and I own an Exit 22) has been an exceptional value for the money imho. To be able to get a quality all North American built instrument at these prices is unheard of these days.

Tarl


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

i have used a Freeway classic that belonged to a friend. it was a special edition for Musicstop (quilted trans black). a very very nice guitar. major bang for the buck. i would like to see a signature issue of these with seymour duncans and a real floyd. but it would have to have a maple board.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

got a new LG-90 recently for about $250.oo US at a local sale. They had 3...a black, a gold and one natural...but the natural was different from the ones in the catalogs, so I got it because it was so unusual.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

sneakypete said:


> got a new LG-90 recently for about $250.oo US at a local sale. They had 3...a black, a gold and one natural...but the natural was different from the ones in the catalogs, so I got it because it was so unusual.



So, whats your opinion of the guitar??

CT.


----------



## cohenj (Feb 7, 2006)

*Godin Freeway Classic*

I just picked up my Godin Freeway Classic from Steve's. I had Steve's do the setup. They nailed it. 

So, the guitar is lovely. Nice warm tones, plays great, looks kind of snazzy. My main guitar is a strat so moving to the freeway isn't much of a stretch.

The single coil middle pickup is pretty noisy, but for live performance it won't be a problem.

There are tons of good guitars at this price point and I found it hard to choose. In the end, I liked the fat-strat concept and the fact that it is canadian made. The guitar has features and workmanship that you don't get on a Fender until you're into the custom shop stuff. Nice!

Jeff


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

first...I`m just a couch player, but I own quite a few guitars...some very expensive [ purchased on sale ] some not so expensive. I own MIAs and MIJs and the Godin is as well made as any guitar I have. They have a 2 piece neck, joined at the headstock but for the price I paid I`m not complaining. It`s a lovely guitar but slightly heavy. I love the thing and regret not buying the other 2 they had...would have made nice Christmas presents for my brother in law and nephew. Still, plenty of time for that eh.


----------



## philip (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi!

I recently discovered an '98
(as far as I can determine) LG
in a corner at a music store.
Picked it up, plugged it in,tuned it, played it and the rest is history!

Had some work to clean it up and took it home.
The previous (original owner) had installed DOUBLE Tetrad pickups and I thank him for that!!!
The sound spectrum of this beauty is phenominal...5 way switch with the pull pot!
Like they say..
Strat,Tele,Gibsons and more...
this guitar has it all.
And the feel of this guitar is like being with an old friend..
I've owned many guitars in the last 40 years and this one is home to stay!

Anybody here have one of these '8-year-olds'?
Like to here from you.

By the way... just discovered and joined this forum...
I like it a lot!


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

that may have allready came with the tetrads. some early models had "blade" style single coils doubled up in the humbucker routing. but ther were models that came with tetrads, as well as a few that had seymour duncans.


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

here is a picture (excuse the size) of my LGsp90.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v348/rawkzilla/lgsp905.jpg


----------



## elcabong (Mar 6, 2006)

PintoMusic said:


> I have the LG w/P90's (in cognac burst). Mine is a very dark-sounding guitar with very hot, dynamic output. It is the liveliest electric I've ever played.
> 
> I love it except that, if I switch to a more conventional guitar mid-set (even an actual Gibson with P90's), I've had to completely change all my amp settings to get the same kind of volume.


I noticed the same darkness with mine. I have another guitar ( Strat style ) which is kind of bright and they will definitively not share the same settings.

This is a good guitar with an excellent quality/price ratio. The pots and selector switch are cheap thought.
I checked the pots at some point and measured an odd 388k for the volume pot. I plan to try a 500K in there to brighten things a bit.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Anyone have the LG Signature with Himbuckers? I'd be interested in your opinion. The local shop here has one that looks nice.

CT.


----------



## PintoMusic (Feb 5, 2006)

elcabong said:


> I noticed the same darkness with mine. I have another guitar ( Strat style ) which is kind of bright and they will definitively not share the same settings.


Anyone else notice the extremely different output of the guitar? When I used it in the studio recently, we had it plugged into a Mesa Solo Rectifier head. In the "pushed" setting of the clean channel (which was dialed in to sound "pushed" for a Les Paul), it was pretty much "distorted".

I'm going to have the pot swap done over the next few weeks and see how it brightens up the guitar.


----------



## philip (Mar 6, 2006)

I've had my '98 LG out in some jams lately and it's great!
Very positive response from my fellow players and just a joy to play!!!

Philip


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

I have an LG with humbuckers and I also find it to be dark sounding.I switched the tone cap from a .033 to a .022 and that helped.I love this guitar!It's neck is perfect for my large fingers and the sounds are fabulous.I liked it so much,I went out and got another LG with P-90's.I also find this one a little on the dark side,but I am getting used to it that way.
Guys are mentioning changing the pots.They already have 500k pots.What are you guys changing them to?I had to replace the volume pot on my humbucker LG already,but it was the cheapest Alpha pot.I replaced it with another,better quality pot,but it's still too dark.There are definitely more highs to be had with these guitars.The tone is great as is,but a shift in the range is definitely necessary.evilGuitar:


----------



## elcabong (Mar 6, 2006)

500k already in there??? I probably did something wrong when I tried to measured it; I remember that I partially unsoldered it but it has been a while. My plan is to replace it with a better 500k and go from there.


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

mine had 500k as well. mine is a 2003 made 24 fret model. so i ssume they have been using 500k for awhile.


----------

